# Autoimmune Disorder List with ICD 10 diagnosis



## cdr4life (Apr 11, 2016)

Good afternoon - 
i am hoping someone can help me out with this. I am needing a list of ICD 10 codes of AutoImmune Diseases. I found a great source from Quest Diagnostic services, but i was wanting something different, where it would have just the ICD 10 codes in numerical order. Here's the info i obtained from Quest Diagnostic Services: https://www.questdiagnostics.com/dms/Documents/Other/CPT-2015/ICD_9-10_Codes_Autoimmune-MI4954.pdf

Thank you 
Stephanie Garrison, CPC
Medical Biller and Coder
Good Health Financial, PC 
Ph: (480) 305-2888 Ext 1131
sgarrison@goodhealthfinancial.com


----------

